# Stem cell sperm study leads to successful mouse births



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-14404183

If this works (and its a long way from being useful to humans) this could be the most exciting thing in IF treatment I've read about in years.....

/links


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

I couldn't agree more!


----------

